# "Piling" home construction techniques



## glkirk (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a project where I will need to attach my beam to a piling. First floor of a two story home, so it can not be let-in. 
I have finally gotten some help from an engineer, but where do they get their info?
I have studied the IRC 2009, and can't find any info.
Anyone know if there is some written code for this type attachments?
Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

The engineer won't supply a detail?


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

Hey Gary, Cant you just use the beam thats there? I assume you're in Sandbridge?


----------



## glkirk (Nov 27, 2011)

Ya, Andy,
It is in Sandbridge on "Sandpiper" C flood zone.
Will be building a bedroom where there is now a deck. (Ground floor under main home structure. No change in footprint.) The deck is being held up by a 20" piece of 4x4 through bolted to the piling. I am hoping to continue using this box and also add another 8' of floor. 
Engineer basically told me to through bolt my double 2x beam to the piling for this addition.
Was just wondering if there is a code published for me to reference these connections?


----------



## Steve57 (Feb 17, 2013)

I just built a new house, on pilings, post Sandy. On our girder inspection the inspector informed me 50% of the girder should be resting on the piling. We notched and bolted, with 3/4" bolts, 2 per piling.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Engineers come in usually when there's not prescriptive code. He should provide a detail. Maybe just a phone call and question will do.


----------

